# Inherited 9 Fishies - Please help Identify



## Bacopa (Nov 1, 2010)

I tried google and thought I was able to identify a few of them and still I wasn't sure if I got the right species. 

I inherited 9 Fishies from a friend who decides to put the hobby on hold. I won't be able to get a hold of him for a while and I figured some of you may be able to just identify them witout too much bother.

Can you please help me Identify them?

I think Picture #8 is a Spotted Raphael Catfish and Picture #9 is a Golden Algae Eater. I think Pictures 1 - 7 are African Cichlids.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

First pic is an albino socolofi, 6th pic is yellow tai acei, not sure about 2nd pic but kinda looks like a hybrid yellow lab maybe crossed with red zebra but don't quote me on the last ID, the first 2 I'm certain are right though.


----------



## Used_Stuff (Nov 5, 2010)

*My Best Guesses*

Here are my best guesses:

Picture 1 is Pseudotropheus socolofi (Albino) [Albino Pindani]
Picture 2 is either Melanochromis johannii [Bluegray Mbuna or simply Johanni] or Metriaclima estherae (Red) [Red Zebra]
Picture 3 is Melanochromis parallelus [Black and White Auratus]
Picture 4 is Metriaclima zebra (Otter Point)
Picture 5 is Metriaclima callainos [Cobalt Zebra]
Picture 6 is Pseudotropheus sp. "Acei" (Msuli) [Yellow Tail Acei]
Picture 7 is Metriaclima callainos [Cobalt Zebra]
Picture 8 is Agamyxis pectinifrons [Spotted Raphael Catfish]
Picture 9 is Crossocheilus aymonieri [Golden Algae Eater.]

Picture 4 looks like it has Fin Rot, Quarantine it right away.
Pictures 5 and 7 looks like the same species.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Picture 2 Looks like Fungus or Lots of Scale damage.


"Picture 4 looks like it has Fin Rot, Quarantine it right away."

Seems like Bites to me... Rot curls the fin does it not?


BTW the 2 Cobalt Zebra WILL Fight, Mine go At it Always

Some good heavy weight bouts too. So i hope you have alot of tank for them.


----------



## Bacopa (Nov 1, 2010)

*selling?*

i am thinking about selling them. i've never taken care of any ciclids before and i wanted them to be well taken care of by a cichlid expert.
any thoughts/suggestions?
what kind of store credit can i expect for these?
how much do these cichlids go for in the forum-markets?
thanks


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Id be interested in 3 and 6 If you can take a few more pics for me please.


----------



## Bacopa (Nov 1, 2010)

Chromey said:


> Id be interested in 3 and 6 If you can take a few more pics for me please.


Pictures Set A


----------



## Bacopa (Nov 1, 2010)

Chromey said:


> Id be interested in 3 and 6 If you can take a few more pics for me please.


Pictures Set B


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

the issue now... Your Far from me. at least 1 hour away.

Anychance to meet?


----------



## Bacopa (Nov 1, 2010)

Chromey said:


> the issue now... Your Far from me. at least 1 hour away.
> 
> Anychance to meet?


PM me your location. depending on your distance from me, we can either meet up somewhere or I can deliver for a fee.


----------



## Bacopa (Nov 1, 2010)

Pic 3 is approx 4.5" ish
Pic 6 is approx 5.5" ish

it's kinda hard to run around the tank with a tape measure, so i based it on some rocks that I have and see where the tail and head are positioned relativeto my decor.


----------



## Bacopa (Nov 1, 2010)

*on hold*

fish 1, 3 and 6 are on hold.


----------

